# Alton Brown /Ice Cream Maker (Brand??)



## girlwithacat (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi there. New here. Just finished watching Alton Brown's Ice Cream episode, and have a hankering for I.C. -- Does anyone know of the brand of the IceCream maker he used in the episode? It's fairly small, and looks simple, with the 'bucket' that chills, the night before, in the freezer  Any suggestions? Thx!


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

alton is pretty flexible with brands.

usually a mid to low range machine with simpler functions. 

you can use the one you have at home also 

by the way, he prefers hand crunched to power as you know when to stop (when it gets harder to churn)


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmmm...I actually have that episode recorded (good ol' dvr)...I take a look later today.

Also, I remember America's Test Kitchen reviewed some ice cream makers on their show. I'll see if I could find that out as well.

dan

edit add:

America's Test Kitchen said that the Krups 358-70 La Glaciere Ice Cream Maker was an excellent choice.

As for Alton...I just watched the episode and couldn't find any current models that looked the same. Although some of the current models are similar.


----------



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

Cuisinart from Amazon. Here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...kitchen&n=1000

I am VERY happy with it!!! I also purchased an extra bowl, which is very convenient when I want to make two different flavors consecutively. I have already made about 6 to 8 batches with it.

The Cuisinart is rated 4.5 stars by 391 consumers and is $49.95. The Krups is rated 3.5 stars by 63 consumers and is $99.00.

I hope this info helps you!!!

Pamela


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've got that and a few other eps from Alton Brown on DVR or DVD about ice cream. I've seen him use Krups and Cuisinart brands, for the all in ones.

I've had a few different Krups versions since those styles came out 5+ years ago. I've always been happy with the results of the ice cream made, but for a few flavoring mishaps. Nothing worse than a gallon (total) of bad tasting Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a Cuisinart myself and have had nothing but great service out of it I have had mine proably 5 or 6 years and it still works great.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree, I've seen him use both Krups and Cuisinart. I'm still using a Donvier, but I'm tempted to buy one of these. I guess I'll wait to see if the ice cream flavor I submitted to the Hagen Dasz/Food TV flavor contest actually gets some attention.


----------

